# Como você instalou o Gentoo no seu micro?

## Operador Nabla

Estou agora lendo o manual de instalação do Gentoo 2004.1 para ver as diferenças em relação ao 1.4 (que eu tenho em casa), quando me bateu esta curiosidade: qual método de instalação do Gentoo o pessoal daqui costuma escolher?

Na época, eu havia instalado o Gentoo 1.4 com stage 3 + GRP (pois eu não tenho banda larga em casa), mas agora que eu pretendo gravar os CDs do Gentoo 2004.1, estava pensando em experimentar outros métodos de instalação.

----------

## fernandotcl

Stage 3, porque o sistema acaba se recompilando com o tempo.

----------

## mamsbrl

Sempre uso o stage 1, pois minha primeira instalacão foi antes da versão 1.4, após a versão 1.4 eu continuei a usar o stage 1.

 *Quote:*   

> Stage 3, porque o sistema acaba se recompilando com o tempo.

 

Acho que os pacotes do bootstrap não são atualizados regularmente. Assim você pode ter vários pacotes que não está otimizado para a sua máquina durante um bom tempo.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *mamsbrl wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Stage 3, porque o sistema acaba se recompilando com o tempo. 
> 
> Acho que os pacotes do bootstrap não são atualizados regularmente. Assim você pode ter vários pacotes que não está otimizado para a sua máquina durante um bom tempo.

 

Não seja por isso:  :Very Happy: 

```
emerge -e world
```

----------

## dioo

Stage 1

Acho que demorei um dia inteiro para conseguir usar o fvwm...

Mas não me arrependo!

----------

## Kuartzer

Normalmente faço um stage 3 + GRP ( o mais recente possivel ) para ter a maquina a funcionar (funcionar a serio, fazer boot so na chega  :Wink:  ) o mais depressa possivel (para não ficar sem computador durante muito tempo, não me posso dar a esse luxo)! 

Depois protejo pacotes que não queira recompilar, configuro CFLAGS e USES definitivas e recompilo tudo, normalmente com emerge -e ou mesmo à mão...

No fim tens um sistema tão optimizado como um stage 1, e apesar de o processo todo demorar mais tempo que stage 1 normal, nunca ficas sem o pc durante muito tempo, mesmo para máquinas mais fracas...

just my 2 cents...

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu geralmente começo do stage 1, basicamente porque eu uso NPTL e Linux Headers 2.6.x, então já compilo o sistema inteiro usando isso. Com relação a otimizar o sistema "até a raiz": é importante notar que alguns ebuild mais sensíveis contém a opção strip-flags (como gcc e glibc), a qual retira praticamente todas as flags de otimização. Desta maneira, nem sempre compensa instalar do stage 1.

----------

## Kuartzer

Eu com stage 3 + GRP tb tenho linux headers 2.6 (pk esta ultima install ja foi com o 2004.0 e instalei logo o 2.6.3... e mesmo ke nao tenhas e facil, instalas os 2.6, recompilas glibc e gcc, desintalas os velhos e siga a recompilar tudo  :Smile: .

----------

## domus-br

sempre parti do stage 3, com o proprio tempo o que ficava pendente acabou sendo atualizado

----------

## vmc

Eu também começei a partir do stage 1 porque uso NPTL e linux header 2.6.x. E não é assim tão complicado... 

Os maiores desafios que tive foram pós instalação - quando cheguei à parte da placa gráfica. O primeiro desafio foi conseguir colocar o driver da nvidia a funcionar. O segundo foi conseguir afinar os parâmetros do XF86Config para ter uma resolução de 1280 x 800 e sempre que precisasse dar uma aula, conseguir o output para um projector de video em 1024x768 sem ter que me chatear muito. 

Após muitas horas perdidas tudo ficou a funcionar na perfeição  :Very Happy: 

Carreira

----------

## To

Usei sempre desde o stage 1. E como tenho a makina com flag ~x86, de vez em quando faço um emerge -e world.

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

O meu router/firewall é stage-1, o meu desktop levou com o stage 3 e isto devido a eu ter necessitado de dois dias para obter uma instalação apartir do stage1, desisti por completo desse metodo. (Isto compilado num AMD K6 a 300Mhz.. nem comento).

----------

## Treco

Ok, passadas 6 tentativas consegui desde a stage1, problemas com a compilação do kernel...

Lá tive de usar o genkernel (pq era casmurro) e consegui depois compilar o kernel 2.6.6   :Very Happy:  .

Ainda não está a 100% mas a base está 5 estrelas...

(não consegui foi pôr o som no kde no user normal apesar de em root estar bem)

Hei-de de encontrar o problema.

----------

## Kuartzer

adiciona o(s) user(s) que precisa(m) de som ao grupo audio!

----------

## localdomain

A minha primeira instalacao foi num pentium 3 1000, e foi atravez da stage 3 apenas para brincar um pouco com o sistema. no dia seguinte comecei a instalar aki no portatil (gentoo 1.4, a actual ainda) mas instalei a partir da stage 2 (penso k nao tens muito mais performance a compilar da stage 1) e demorei +- 1 semana a ter tudo em ordem  :Smile: 

----------

## To

 *localdomain wrote:*   

> ...a partir da stage 2 (penso k nao tens muito mais performance a compilar da stage 1) e demorei +- 1 semana a ter tudo em ordem 

   :Shocked: 

Depende das maquinas também. No meu desktop demoro algumas horas para um stage 1 com gnome e a ficar tudo a rular.

Tó

----------

## Festrati

Acho que a relação está em 

tempo x conexao / produtividade = gentoo-stage?

acredito que vai variar de cada um...

pq uma maquina em casa, ou em qq outro lugar, parada que possa levar o tempo que for necessário para instalar o gentoo pode começar do stage1 sem problemas.

agora as vzs vc precisa de produtividade e ae stage1 não vai ser um bom começo...

e  

```
emerge -e world
```

 sempre resolvel quando precisei dele...

agora onde trabalho utilizei o stage1 para um servidor aqui e foi super produtivo pq o servidor não usa X mesmo, isso foi uma instalaçao de um dia de trabalho....

----------

## jbrazio

 *To wrote:*   

>  *localdomain wrote:*   ...a partir da stage 2 (penso k nao tens muito mais performance a compilar da stage 1) e demorei +- 1 semana a ter tudo em ordem :)  8O 
> 
> Depende das maquinas também. No meu desktop demoro algumas horas para um stage 1 com gnome e a ficar tudo a rular.
> 
> Tó

 

No meu caso é mais dias.. :-P

----------

## tqk_j

stage 3

----------

## Gotterdammerung

stage 3, seguido de "emerge -e world"

----------

## fernandotcl

Minha última instalação foi um stage 3 também. Só que instalei pelo VMware, acessando o disco rígido, e não com um disco virtual. É lógico que quando comecei a configurar a parte gráfica, tive que fazer o boot no Gentoo, mas mesmo assim poupei um bom tempo instalando sem perder a produtividade.

O Gentoo sendo instalado e eu conversando no MSN, é perfeito...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koringa

ai galera fiquei com uma dúvida. Sou iniciante em relação ao gentoo. Instalei a partir do stage 3 bem como diz o handbook e ainda estou confuso quanto a:

1  Entendi errado ou então so pq se instala do stage1 não quer dizer que vai ficar mlehor que um stage2 ou 3 ?

2 - O que faz o emerge -e world ? Recompila tudo e mesmo que instalado do stage 3 após isso é como se tivesse no stage1 pois ele recompila tudo como disse ? ( desculpe mas pareceu ser isso como dito pelo pessoal )

3 - Quero estudar mais sobre as FLAGS elas podem melhorar e muito meu sistema ?

4 - Stage 3 + GRP ???? QUal a diferença so do stage 3 

Bem se precisar para responder alguma pergunta uso um pentium 4 placa mae intel 1.6 ghz e 256 de memoria e uma placa de video geoforce 2 64mb.

Abraços

----------

## xef

No meu duron 750MHz instalei a partir de stage1, aquela maquina apenas fica encostada num canto da casa a fazer de servidor http, samba, cliente p2p, etc. Por isso foi só botar do cd, activar o ssh e ir instalando, tinha tempo.

No portatil, que é um pentium4 2.8 instalei stage3, não tive paciencia para esperar muito tempo.

Um dia faço um emerge -De world

Instalei os dois na mesma altura, mas como foi o portatil foi o ultimo votei no stage3

----------

## To

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> stage 3, seguido de "emerge -e world"

 

Começo a ser da opinião que é a melhor opção.

Tó

----------

## Kobal

Stage3, com um emerge -u world somente. 

Gostei do tópico abaixo, é o puro vocabulário português.  :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ..a partir da stage 2 (penso k nao tens muito mais performance a compilar da stage 1) e demorei +- 1 semana a ter tudo em ordem 
> 
> Depende das maquinas também. No meu desktop demoro algumas horas para um stage 1 com gnome e a ficar tudo a rular.
> ...

 

----------

## Mythos

Bom eu costumo sempre fazer tudo pela internet, mas com o stage3, depois faço o bootstrap na mesma e o emerge system para ele actualizar algum produto que esteja já obsoleto.

Ao fim ao cabo passado algum tempo os pacotes vão ser todos recompilados da stage 3

----------

## gesiel

CD Minimal + wget (stage3) via banda larga

----------

## crobertosjr

Salve salve, moçadinha  :Very Happy: 

Fiz tudo a partir de uma partição com  o Kurumin 4.1, pra não ficar sem desktop. Comecei pelo stage3 com um emerge -u world, seguindo tudo quanto é dica que eu achei por aí. 

Até agora tô gostando do bichinho, meu único problema é que não consigo rodar nenhum window manager com meu user normal, só como root. Tentei mudar as permissões do /tmp, conforme diz aqui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/faq.xml#rootX sem sucesso  :Crying or Very sad:  Mas já já eu dou um jeito..

Akele abraço...

----------

## koringa

 *crobertosjr wrote:*   

> Salve salve, moçadinha 
> 
> Fiz tudo a partir de uma partição com  o Kurumin 4.1, pra não ficar sem desktop. Comecei pelo stage3 com um emerge -u world, seguindo tudo quanto é dica que eu achei por aí. 
> 
> Até agora tô gostando do bichinho, meu único problema é que não consigo rodar nenhum window manager com meu user normal, só como root. Tentei mudar as permissões do /tmp, conforme diz aqui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/faq.xml#rootX sem sucesso  Mas já já eu dou um jeito..
> ...

 

Olha amigo não sou um usuário super avançado então não prometo que seja isso mas muitas vezes coisas simples resolvem nosso problemas hehehehe  :Wink: 

Bem comigo aconteceu o mesmo mas é por que eu estava criando o usuário de forma errada e passando parametro que não precisava eu acho.

Faz assim:

```
emerge superadduser
```

Ai depois cria seu usuário com esse cara  :Wink: 

$ superadduser

E o resto você segue o script que é interativo que nem os colegas me indicaram !!!

Abraço

koringa

----------

## crobertosjr

 *koringa wrote:*   

>  *crobertosjr wrote:*   Salve salve, moçadinha 
> 
> Fiz tudo a partir de uma partição com  o Kurumin 4.1, pra não ficar sem desktop. Comecei pelo stage3 com um emerge -u world, seguindo tudo quanto é dica que eu achei por aí. 
> 
> Até agora tô gostando do bichinho, meu único problema é que não consigo rodar nenhum window manager com meu user normal, só como root. Tentei mudar as permissões do /tmp, conforme diz aqui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/faq.xml#rootX sem sucesso  Mas já já eu dou um jeito..
> ...

 

Valeu, guri!

----------

## Soulripper

eu to tentando instalar o Gentoo  aqui baseado nesse artigo do Bob: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319349.html

ja foram mais de 15h de compilacao  :Razz:  vamo ve no que da (ainda to na primeira compilacao do toollchains)

espero que no final valha a pena todo esse trampo! pq meu pc eh muito velho (celeron 600) e qq coisa que eu consiga a mais de performance eh lucro!

----------

## fabiano_almeida

Alguém aew já teve a ousadia de tentar instalar pelo windows ??? pelo vmware rodando um live-cd ou algum outro metodo ???

----------

## baldeante

 *fabiano_almeida wrote:*   

> Alguém aew já teve a ousadia de tentar instalar pelo windows ??? pelo vmware rodando um live-cd ou algum outro metodo ???

 

Eu instalei o VmWare no Windows XP no trabalho (a rede e toda windows não consigo geri-la a partir de linux) e instalei o gentoo lá numa maquina virtual  mas acho que não e bem a isto que te referes.

----------

## UrubuBranco

Stage1, instalando a partir do Slax Kill BIll, pra não ficar sem computador.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Olá.

Nesta consulta faltam duas alternativas muita importantes:

* Stage 1 a partir de uma tarball de Stage3.

* Projecto JackASS!!!

No meu caso voto no Stage1/3 do BobP em já 3 máquinas. Antes tinha usado o Stage3 em pelo menos 5 máquinas.

----------

## kassimorra

para quem nunca instalou um linux na vida, e mal usou o kurumim(meu caso)acredito que o stage 3 é o mais apropiado ?

----------

## leo.fontenelle

Alguém aí vê alguma virtude em instalar a partir do stage 2? Acho compreensível, mas curioso, que haja tamanha polarização, quase todos instalando a partir ou do stage 1, ou do 3.

----------

## cleubycastilho

Instalei no meu K62-500, com 256 Megas, a partir do Stage3, com Gnome, Mozilla, Tunderbird, Firefox, isso utilizando o Slackware-Current, com Kernel 2.4.30, isso até terminar de compilar o sistema básico, configurei manualmente o Kernel, instalei as ferramentas necessárias, rp-pppoe, e tudo mais, reiniciei, e tudo correu maravilhosamente bem, a partir dai instalei o Icewm, pra não ficar sem interface, hoje estou feliz com o Gnome e tudo rodando 100%

Muito boa a aventura no Gentoo, a hora que der coragem eu começo uma instalação a partir do Stage1.

Valeu!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## nunopedrosilva

só uma vez instalei gentoo com stage1... na altura nao percebia um chavo de gentoo e foi uma aventura... não posso dizer que tenha corrido muito bem, mas la ficou a funcionar... Agora estou a funcionar com uma stage3 e ele corre que é uma maravilha e está actualizado. Estou a pensar instalar gentoo noutra box, e aí sim quero por stage1 e fazer as coisas com calma... e tempo!!

----------

## Pilantra

Instalei no stage 3 mesmo, eu não tenho muito tempo de ficar esperando então instalei no stage 3 e depois compilei o sistema todo de uma só vez, bem mais prático!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

